# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  DataGrid Header  fontweight to Bold

## syr

Hi ,

 I am using datagrid in my project .i need to set Grid header  font to be bold .

Please let me know.

----------


## gstercken

Probably the easiest way to accomplish this is by setting the DataGrid's ColumnHeaderStyle to a Style that sets the FontWeight accordingly. The following code shows how you could set the Style in-line, using property element syntax:


```
<dg:DataGrid>
    <dg:DataGrid.ColumnHeaderStyle>
        <Style TargetType="Control">
            <Setter Property="FontWeight" Value="Bold"/>
        </Style>
    </dg:DataGrid.ColumnHeaderStyle>
</dg:DataGrid>
```

In your actual code, you'd probably rather define a separate style as a resource and assign it.

----------

